# Unfair rating system



## John michael johnson (Nov 25, 2018)

Tired of getting all 5's then getting 1's for no good reason. I work hard for 5's then get these 1's. My rating stays between 7. 41 and 7.44 because there is something very wrong within the system. How can we fix this? Is this the reason only 3% of drivers are around after a few months or a year, which ever is the truth. I think uber should be required to be truthful with the drivers then maybe their cost of hiring new drivers would be under a billion.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

John michael johnson said:


> Tired of getting all 5's then getting 1's for no good reason. I work hard for 5's then get these 1's. My rating stays between 7. 41 and 7.44 because there is something very wrong within the system. How can we fix this? Is this the reason only 3% of drivers are around after a few months or a year, which ever is the truth. I think uber should be required to be truthful with the drivers then maybe their cost of hiring new drivers would be under a billion.


One of the MANY REASONS UBER CANT KEEP DRIVERS


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Just imagine how Ebay and Amazon sellers feel


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

John michael johnson said:


> I work hard for 5's then get these 1's.


Come mow my lawn and wash my car. I'll gladly give you 5 stars for all your hard work if it really means that much to you.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

John michael johnson said:


> Tired of getting all 5's then getting 1's for no good reason. I work hard for 5's then get these 1's. My rating stays between 7. 41 and 7.44 because there is something very wrong within the system. How can we fix this? Is this the reason only 3% of drivers are around after a few months or a year, which ever is the truth. I think uber should be required to be truthful with the drivers then maybe their cost of hiring new drivers would be under a billion.


How is your rating 7.44?

The fact that everybody has to live by the same rating system makes it fair.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

John michael johnson said:


> Tired of getting all 5's then getting 1's for no good reason. I work hard for 5's then get these 1's. My rating stays between 7. 41 and 7.44 because there is something very wrong within the system. How can we fix this? Is this the reason only 3% of drivers are around after a few months or a year, which ever is the truth. I think uber should be required to be truthful with the drivers then maybe their cost of hiring new drivers would be under a billion.


If rating is out of 5. Then how do you get between 7.41-7.44 that would mean your better than a 5star,

Here's a ratings screenshot of who gets deactivated. And it is a small percentage, takes a lot to get deactivated, 450 5stars and 50 1stars will do it, seems impossible to get 50 1stars 









Drivers don't last long once they realise the pay is low, expenses are high, they actually have to pay their own tax, and then dealing with riders,

I'm at 4.95 at 2.5years, I must be doing something right to be in the top tier


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

7.4 = ant extra credit


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If you just roll up say hello, drive and don’t say anything else unless they ask you a question, say thanks and have a good one or appreciate it etc once ride is over, real basic hellos and goodbyes they will usually give 5 stars, the more you don’t try to get 5 stars the easier it is to get them. In other words the more you act like an autonomous vehicle for them, the easier it is for them to say 5 stars for the ride lol that’s been my experience at least. Now I have had many amazing conversations before but I always let them start the convos, I have had many many 20min silent rides or just low level music playing


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

7.4= hourly rate


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm guessing OP means 4.71 to 4.74.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

aixelsyd steg em oot.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> aixelsyd steg em oot.


You and Tom Cruise


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm guessing OP means 4.71 to 4.74.


OP must hail from downunder 
Even their toilets flush counter clockwise


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Maybe u got a 1 star for your dyslexia.


----------



## John michael johnson (Nov 25, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Come mow my lawn and wash my car. I'll gladly give you 5 stars for all your hard work if it really means that much to you.


Yes it does mean that much to me. Fix your own lawn.



CTK said:


> How is your rating 7.44?
> 
> The fact that everybody has to live by the same rating system makes it fair.


Sorry 4.71 and 4.74



Classified said:


> If rating is out of 5. Then how do you get between 7.41-7.44 that would mean your better than a 5star,
> 
> Here's a ratings screenshot of who gets deactivated. And it is a small percentage, takes a lot to get deactivated, 450 5stars and 50 1stars will do it, seems impossible to get 50 1stars
> View attachment 276323
> ...


Where are you working



Jay Dean said:


> If you just roll up say hello, drive and don't say anything else unless they ask you a question, say thanks and have a good one or appreciate it etc once ride is over, real basic hellos and goodbyes they will usually give 5 stars, the more you don't try to get 5 stars the easier it is to get them. In other words the more you act like an autonomous vehicle for them, the easier it is for them to say 5 stars for the ride lol that's been my experience at least. Now I have had many amazing conversations before but I always let them start the convos, I have had many many 20min silent rides or just low level music playing


Where do you drive.



MadTownUberD said:


> I'm guessing OP means 4.71 to 4.74.


Yes


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Check out the advice forum, I have a post about this very bullshit you are going through man.


----------



## John michael johnson (Nov 25, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Check out the advice forum, I have a post about this very bullshit you are going through man.


Don't know how to find advice section.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

John michael johnson said:


> Don't know how to find advice section.


Easy. At the bottom of the screen, click on the word "Community" and you will get a new screen. Then click on "Advice."


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

John michael johnson said:


> Don't know how to find advice section.


You can't navigate a browser to find the forum advice section? 
You must struggle to navigate a vehicle through a large apartment complex! 


John michael johnson said:


> 4.71 and 4.74


If your rating is already at a low of 4.71 & a 4.74, you're nearing the point where you soon won't be having to worry about them anymore.


----------

